# Disappointment - bought a movie to put on my iPad



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

I bought a movie that I was wanting and paid extra to get the movie that contained the digital version.  Stuck the disk in, iTunes popped up, entered the code just like it said and I got a message that the code was expired.

How disappointing.  I didn't know there was an expiration date for the codes!  Have you ever had this happen?


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I haven't had an expired one.... Is there a date listed on the coupon?

Did you try typing it in again? Perhaps you had a typo the first time around....


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

Yes, in the fine print down at the bottom it says it expired Sept. 23, 2009, but you wouldn't know that until you opened the movie.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Kindle Gracie said:


> Yes, in the fine print down at the bottom it says it expired Sept. 23, 2009, but you wouldn't know that until you opened the movie.


Sounds like what happened to you is what is "supposed" to happen. Conceivably the place you bought it from will give you a refund or exchange if you point this out to them, but I wouldn't count on it.

If you can find a customer service contact with the publisher of the DVD and email or phone them to complain that the outside of the package stated there was a digital copy included with no indication of an expiration date, they might do something for you.

There's a definite possibility of failure either way. Depends on how much energy you want to put into pursuing it.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Definitely unfair. They should put the digital file expiration date on the outside of the packaging. 

Perhaps you can rip the DVD?


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

I have a MAC and have no idea how to rip it or I would.  It's not availableon itunes.  Sex and the city the movie


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

I think you can just use iDVD, can't you?


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

I don't think so but I'm not sure.  I don't know how to do it if it will.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

The application you want to use is Handbrake. It is free, and I use it constantly on my iMac. The nice thing about it is that it has profiles for lots of different devices, so you don't have to choose any of the settings yourself. You would want to choose the profile for iPhone / iPod Touch.

Please note that there is a _possibility_ that there is DRM on the DVD that Handbrake cannot decode. This has happened to me on a very few DVDs that I have tried to rip for my iPod.

If you need help, please let me know.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Is an intel core2duo in the MBP a 64 bit?


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

You can tell if your Mac system is 32 or 64 bit by doing the following...

In the Applications folder is a folder called Utilities. In that folder is an app called Terminal. Launch Terminal, and paste the following:

ioreg -l -p IODeviceTree | grep firmware-abi

It will return either “EFI32″ or “EFI64.”


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Thanks Verena.  It's 64 bit, which is what I thought it was.
Paula


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

Mine is 64 as well.  I'll give it a shot.

(as a side note, it took me a while to get to my mac because I was at the nursing home doing my nightly routine of getting my 93 year old MIL to bed.  While I was there I was thinking that I sure do hope they have wireless internet in the nursing home when I have to go.  Otherwise it will be pretty boring!!!  )


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

When I tried Handbrake it says it could not find my VLC or it is out of date so I selected the option to update it. It took me to this page:

http://www.videolan.org/vlc/download-macosx.html

However, my OS X is Version 10.6.4. So, should I download that top package? Many thanks because I have no idea what I'm doing.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Mine downloaded handbrake fine.  I realized I don't know a damn thing about macs after three years.  I don't know why software shows up as a device in my finder with an eject button, but it always does.  I opened handbrake and it looked pretty darn complicated to me.  And I'm still trying to figure out why you can't use idvd to burn a cd or dvd to your computer?  Is that just to make movies or something?  
I need to go sign up for those one to ones in the apple store.  I will have the oldest computer there and not know a thing.  Jees, pretty embarassing.  Going over to the thump thread now as I am without a car all weekend and was supposed to have company on Sunday for entertaining for Father's day.  nOt happeing without my car and now I have to figure out how to get to work on MOnday.  Some days just aren't worth it.
Paula


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

Mine downloaded Handbrake just fine to.  I opened it and went to Source, found the movie and selected the VIDEO_TS and clicked Open.  That's when I got the message that I needed to update my VLC.

Paula, I'm sorry you are having a bad day.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Kindle Gracie said:


> However, my OS X is Version 10.6.4. So, should I download that top package? Many thanks because I have no idea what I'm doing.


Do it. There is no reason it should hurt anything.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

I did it. Now it tells me that the VLC is 32 bit. The 64 bit is not available until further notice.

<bangs haid>


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

corkyb said:


> Mine downloaded handbrake fine. I realized I don't know a d*mn thing about macs after three years. I don't know why software shows up as a device in my finder with an eject button, but it always does. I opened handbrake and it looked pretty darn complicated to me. And I'm still trying to figure out why you can't use idvd to burn a cd or dvd to your computer? Is that just to make movies or something?


iDVD is for personal movies. Technically, ripping DVDs is still a no-no under the Digital Millennium Copyright Act. Used to be finding software for ripping DVDs was quite the project, but small programs like Handbrake have been available for a few years and can handle ripping commercial DVDs quite well.

Often software that you download is packaged as a mountable drive for ease of installation. That is why it looks like an external hard drive on your desktop. Once you are finished installing the software (or whatever the file is), you can unmount the drive and delete the original file (usually a .zip file or something other compressed file).

To get the presets in Handbrake, look at the right side of the window, near the top, and click Toggle Presets. This will give you a list of preset formatting options. Choose iPhone/iPod Touch if you want to put the movies on your iPad. Choose the VIDEO_TS file as you did, then Handbrake will scan the disc to find all the files on it that are rippable. You will want to choose the Title to rip. In general, if you are ripping a movie, it will be the longest file on there in terms of minutes. Do not change any other settings, the preset chooses the best settings for your chosen device. Then click Start. Depending on how long your movie is, it can take a few hours to rip. I often let this go on overnight, as it does take a lot of system resources.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Kindle Gracie said:


> I did it. Now it tells me that the VLC is 32 bit. The 64 bit is not available until further notice.


If the VLC file is 32 bit, download the 32 bit Handbrake file. Should work fine. Honestly, I don't know if mine is 32 or 64 bit.... I've been using it for years and haven't upgraded it in forever.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

I think were're on to something here.  It's finally working!  We'll see how it turns out. 

Thank goodness for smart people like you!  Thank you so much for the help!


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Glad to hear it. 

Once the file is done, you will need to transfer it manually (you should be able to just drag and drop) it to iTunes. Then you will need to sync your iPad. Whether or not the movie syncs right away will depend on how your syncing is set up between iTunes and your iPad.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

It worked!!!  YAY!!!!  Thank you!


----------



## dcom (Feb 23, 2009)

Here’s a little Handbrake tip.

Generally, Handbrake will pick the correct title to rip but some DVD will have a bunch of “fake” titles that fool ripper programs and only one of the titles is the full movie. The others are the full movie but with scenes scrambled around. You’ll know there are fake titles if you see something like 99 titles, all about the length of the movie. Most DVDs have 5-20 titles but most are the extras that come on DVDs and only one or two will be the actual movie. Handbrake is pretty good at picking the correct one to encode. But, if you end up with a huge list of titles, you may have to do something else to know which is the correct one.

To see what particular title to select, use your DVD player application (for Macs, it’s DVD Player) and play the movie. Once the movie starts playing, fast forward a few minutes and go look at what title number is playing. For the Mac DVD Player, it’s under the Go->Title menu item. Remember the title number of the one playing and when you go back into Handbrake, select that title from the Title control in the upper left corner of the main window.


----------

